# My modified Crossbreed Supertuck



## propellerhead

I bought a "barely used" Crossbreed Supertuck from a forum member and really like it. I've only worn it for a couple of weekends but it felt like I've had it for months. It didn't have a "getting used to it" phase.

Here's what I like about it.


















*Thickness*. One thing that's important to me is the overall thickness. Holsters with a single clip right down the middle tend to be really thick. This makes it harder for me to conceal as the resulting bulge on my hip is rather large. Having the clips offset from the pistol keeps the overall thickness to a minimum. Compared to an all leather holster, the Crossbreed Supertuck's Kydex body even reduces that overall holster and gun thickness.

*Stability*. Two clips are better than one! With a single clip holster, I found myself constantly adjusting it. Every time I stand up or sit down, my hand went right to the hip to make an adjustment. That's exactly how I figured out that this guy in front of me at the comedy theater was carrying. He kept adjusting his right hip every time we stood up during the applause. Two clips keeps things in place.

*Adjustability*. The clips on the Supertuck can be placed in any one of four holes. That gives you 16 different possibilities. If the 16 settings on the Supertuck are not enough for you, you can easily drill a new hole. My previous holster had three mounting holes per clip for a total of nine settings and you couldn't really make new ones.

*Conformity*. The leather back piece on the Supertuck is nice and pliable. It instantly molds to my hip like a glove. My other holster was rather stiff even though it was all leather. The stiffness always created this gap between my body and my waistband just in front of the pistol. I thought it would eventually bend but after months of carrying, it was still stiff.

*Quick Draw*. The Kydex body allows for a quick and easy draw. My previous all leather holster had a nice tight fit. I wrapped my pistol in a plastic grocery bag folded over a few times and I would leave it in the holster at night. It made the draw a little easier but only if you draw the pistol straight out. If you pulled on the pistol at an angle, it was really tough. I'm sure I could have stretched out the leather even more but then the pistol would fall out. The Kydex body always gives me that reassuring "click" when I holster it yet I can easily draw the pistol out even at odd angles.

There were a couple of things that needed improvement.

Just like my previous holster, the leather backing piece interfered with getting a good grip. I used it in an IDPA match and learned a lot about it. Look at th picture below to better understand what I'm talking about. During the IDPA match, I found myself jamming my thumb into the stiff leather backing piece at the top of the holster. My middle and ring fingers would sometimes hit the belt clip too. Having a clear area around the grip is essential to having a good firm grip on the pistol before drawing it out.










I'm sure the same will happen with the Supertuck so I took a box cutter and trimmed the backing piece. After doing the big cuts, I used a Dremel tool with a sanding barrel to round off the edges. As you can see below, the backing piece around where I would grab the pistol grip is gone. Everything around the pistol's grip is clear.


















Come to think of it, the simple design of the Supertuck allows the owner to easily customize it. You can leave it as is, trim it a little, or trim it a lot. All you need is a razor blade. That's something I would not do to a fancy expensive pretty leather holster. I would just live with it. 

Next, I shaved off the corner where my middle finger would go. It's that part by the trigger guard. The original corner was not an issue if I were just unholstering the pistol at the end of the day. But as I found out with my other holster, when you're drawing that pistol under pressure, you can't always guarantee a perfect grab. Sometimes your hand will be a little off. You can stand in front of that mirror and do three or four fast draws and your hand will land perfect each time. But try running around the bed between each draw and stand in a different position each time you draw. It's not that easy.










Lastly, the forward clip seems too far forward. I wish it were just a little bit closer to the Kydex body. Depending on my clothing that day, I carry anywhere from the 2:45 to 4:00 position. Being so far forward means that the bottom of the front clip sometimes stabs my leg when I sit down. The simple solution is to push the entire holster back a bit but sometimes the belt loops don't give you that option. As I stated earlier, all I need to do is drill a few holes closer to the Kydex body, move the clip, and trim off the excess backing piece. Again, I'm glad the Crossbreed Supertuck can be customized easily by clumsy deskjocks like me. 

The Crossbreed Supertuck isn't pretty like the $100 Milt Sparks Versa Max 2 but it isn't really about looks. I choose my holster based on functionality and the $65 Supertuck is truly functional.


----------



## JeffWard

Will it carry all of your XDs?

Jeff


----------



## Wandering Man

Nice report.

Thanks.

WM


----------



## propellerhead

JeffWard said:


> Will it carry all of your XDs?
> 
> Jeff


This one is for the XD9/XD40. The XD45 is a little thicker. I'm sure Crossbreed has Kydex bodies for all of them.


----------



## Baldy

Good review there Mr Propellerhead. Thanks.


----------



## carbinero

Another thanks for the mod tips.

Do you just blouse out your shirt or always wear a jacket to conceal the clips?


----------



## propellerhead

I don't tuck my shirt in.


----------



## carbinero

As a friend of mine always says, "Must be nice!"

Well, I gotta tuck in...did you look for a Super Untucked model?:anim_lol:


----------



## Big Bob

Is this still for sale?


----------



## gmaske

Big Bob said:


> Is this still for sale?


You can get one here:
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## NAdams65

I just purchased a Taursus PT709 Slim...thinking this will be the holster to get. 
I appreciate the great report and more validation on what seems like a great choice
in CC IWB hosters.

Thanks...

Nate


----------

